# Home Insurance



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

A while back I asked about home insurance that protected people against broken tanks. I just (finally!) got home insurance and here is the quote for anyone interested. This is also our first time with home insurance.

For $24.75 a month ($297/yr)

Platinum Advantage https://insurance2.group.tdinsurance.com/website/glossary/flash.html?company_name=TDI&dwelling_type=Tenant&province=BC&website_id=generic&type=property
liability $1000
replacement of personal property $30 000
deductible $500
Weight of Ice, Snow or Sleet - Ice Damming - Roof Water Damage

This also includes coverage for our bikes.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

liability $1000
doen't sound like a lot


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i pay 34.16 a month,
and i get 
Personal property $50,000
Additional living expense $10,000

Legal liability $1,000,000 each occurrence.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

How much are the bikes insured for? I have about $10,000 in bikes and they are VERY expensive to insure.

Rich


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I pay $207/yr or $17.25/Mo.

Personal Property 40,000
Extended Water coverage 160,000 (I live in a condo and if I had a tank break this covers damages to neighbors residences)
Legal Liability 1,000,000

Your bikes should be covered under personal property. You should only need extra coverage for your bikes if they are worth alot as in Couchs case....


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

I mistyped the legal liability. It should be a million. 

The bikes are insured on what I believe is called a carrier(???) or something along those lines which bumped up our insurance about $6 extra a month. So each bike is insured for up to $5000 each regardless of what happens to them (stolen, mysterious disappearance, etc.) which means that each of our downhill bikes are covered independently (ie. if all get stolen they are individually covered up to $5000). The Flatline is the only bike that comes close to $5000.

We were given the option to have personal property at $50000 but quite honestly I don't believe we even own that much stuff. Our bikes and our guitars are the most expensive thing but like I've said, we added on independent insurance for the bikes and the guitars are kept secured.


Quite honestly I am so excited about this home insurance thing. We've never bought it before and I've always wondered what we would do in the event our tanks broke!


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I would bump up the personal property to $50,000. You would be suprised how quickly it all adds up if you have to replace all your clothing and personal items .


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Agreed - stuff is expensive. We found out that when we were robbed, that ticket value for our "crap" that we got free, cheap, etc, was very expensive to replace. You may see that old stero as "oh we bought that for 200 a couple years ago from my friend" is now 400 for a similar model today.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

SophieThomas said:


> A while back I asked about home insurance that protected people against broken tanks. I just (finally!) got home insurance and here is the quote for anyone interested. This is also our first time with home insurance.
> 
> For $24.75 a month ($297/yr)
> 
> ...


Is this quote for a single detached house or a condo apartment dwelling?


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

It's for an apartment.

I agree that things add up quickly but I'm quite serious when I say our bikes and guitars are the most expensive things we own. We're total hippie bums and we own very, very little. That having been said, most of our things were given to us so realistically I have no idea how much it would cost to replace absolutely everything.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I live in a house and when I ask the insurance brokers about covering fish tank flooding, they all have been very evasive in saying that they completely and absolutely cover it. They always say it depends. The policy itself is fairly vague when it comes to the wording for flooding. I have BCAA home insurance.


----------

